# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Νομίζω πως έχω διαταραχή Πανικού

## Trelamenos

Γράφω για πρώτη φορά σε φόρουμ και δε ξέρω αν ανοίγω θέμα κάπου που δεν πρέπει, γι'αυτό συγχωρήστε με. Νομίζω πως έχω αρχίσει να τρελαίνομαι.Θα σας πω την ιστορία μου και τι με έφτασε σε αυτό τον καθημερινό εφιάλτη.Είμαι 26 χρονών και πριν 1 χρόνο είχα την πρώτη μου επαφή με κάτι σαν κρίση πανικού. Αυτή η κρίση κράτησε 2 μέρες λόγω του ότι δοκίμασα για πρώτη φορά ναρκωτικά.Κάπνισα πολύ χόρτο με αποτέλεσμα να αρχίσω να φωνάζω,να μουδιάζω να νιώθω ότι εγκαταλείπω το σώμα μου και πήγα να λιποθυμήσω 3 φορές ένιωθα οτι απειλούμαι.Την δεύτερη μέρα ένιωθα οτι δεν ισορροπεί το μέσα μου με το έξω μου..Σαν να είμαι εγκλωβισμένος σε ένα σώμα.Για να μη στέκομαι πολύ σε αυτό το κομμάτι το ξεπέρασα και δεν ξαναδοκίμασα πότε καμία παράνομη ουσία. 5 μήνες μετά είχα μια σεξουαλική επαφή με μια ιερόδουλη. Είμαι τόσο άτυχος που έσπασε το προφυλακτικό στο τέλος. Αυτό ήταν! Τελείωσε..Για 8 μήνες η ζωή μου έγινε κόλαση..Σκεφτόμουν την αυτοκτονία καθημερινά( ήξερα οτι δε μπορώ να το κάνω) σε περίπτωση που θα είχα κολλήσει κάτι.Έφαγα όλα μου τα λεφτά σε τεστ 4 γενιάς..κάθε μήνα έκανα εξετάσεις και όλα βγήκαν αρνητικά..Οι γιατροί μου είπαν να ηρεμήσω και ότι είμαι βράχος και οτι αν συνεχίσω έτσι θα πάθω ψυχολογικά. Κάθε μέρα είχα κρίσεις πανικού. Θολή όραση,ένιωθα οτι θα τρελαθω, Άρχισα να νιώθω οτι καίω και καυτός ιδρώτας με έλουζε. Ένιωθα οτι απομονώνομαι απο το περιβάλλον και σχεδόν άκουγα κάθε χτύπο της καρδιάς μου. Δεν μπορούσα να αναπνεύσω κάποιες στιγμές και ένιωθα τόσο αδύναμος και πως ειμαι ένα βήμα πριν τη λιποθυμία.Πολλές φορές ένιωθα ένα μούδιασμα και γενικά είχα όλα τα συμπτώματα που έχω διαβάσει. Τι έκανα για να το αντιμετωπίσω?Μιλούσα με το 166 και με καθησύχαζαν .Το έσκαγα απο το σπίτι 4 τα ξημερώματα και έπαιρνα τους δρόμους..Περπατούσα μέχρι να εξαντληθώ για να γυρίσω σπίτι και να μπορέσωνα κοιμηθώ για να μη ξέρω οτι υπάρχω. Όλα αυτά τα ξεπέρασα παίρνοντας στα χέρια μου τα χαρτιά απο της εξετάσεις και μιλώντας σε φίλους για το πρόβλημα μου..Όλα καλά..Πέρασαν τόσοι μήνες και ξαφνικά εκεί που ζω φυσιολογικά..Να το πάλι..Χωρίς λόγο αρχίζω να αγχώνομαι.Τα βράδια με πιάνει έντονη νευρικότητα και φοβάμαι μήπως πεθάνω..Φοβάμαι οτι θα τρελαθώ. Βγαίνω έξω με παρέα και ξαφνικά δεν μπορώ να έστιάσω πουθενά την προσοχή μου,νιώθω πως θα λιποθυμήσω και θέλω να φύγω απο κει που είμαι. Μέσα μου δίνω μάχη και λέω θα τα καταφέρεις όλα είναι στο μυαλό σου. Προσπάθησε να κάνεις θετικές σκέψεις.Και αν νιώθεις οτι θα λιποθυμήσεις αστο να γίνει- ΔΕ θα γίνει-είναι ψευδή σήματα του εγκεφάλου. Είμαι κατά της χρήσης φαρμάκων και πιστεύω στην αυθυποβολή.Αν καταφέρω και νικησω τον εαυτό μου δε χρειάζομαι φάρμακα.Πλέον νιώθω οτι έχω αρχίσει να σπάω.Συνέχεια σκέφτομαι πως είμαστε ένα τίποτα σε αυτή τη ζωή και οτι αν πάθω κάτι δε θα ξανα υπάρξω..Είναι όλο τόσο άδικο. Έχω αρχίσει να μπαίνω στην αγοραφοβια.Θέλω να ξέρω οτι είμαι κοντά σε κάποιο νοσοκομείο.Νίωθω ότι δε με χωρά ο τόπος..Έχω δύσπνοιες και προσπαθώ κάθε μέρα να με καθησυχάζω.Είμαι σα ζόμπι όποτε αρχίζει να νυχτώνει..Εκεί που λάτρευα τη νύχτα.Πλέον με φοβίζει.Έχω αρχίσει να μη με αναγνωρίζω και νομίζω πως ειμαι ψυχοπαθείς..Θα πάω να μιλήσω σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο και θα του πω να με στείλει σε ψυχίατρο να μου δώσει ηρεμιστικά.Ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας αυτό το άσχημο κομμάτι της ζωής μου γιατί χρειάζομαι παρηγοριά.Νιώθω μόνος μου σε όλο αυτό.

----------


## currant

Γεια σου φιλε μου. Κουραγιο. Σε καταλαβαινω.
Δεν εισαι μονος. Κ δεν προκειται να τρελαθεις.
Τις προαλλες κ εγω αυτο νομιζα ( παλι) κ με ηρεμησαν κοντινα ατομα. -( κ απο εδω ,απο φορουμ)
Κ εγω πιστευω στην αυθυποβολη.
Προσπαθω -οσο γινεται να ακεφτομαι θετικα

----------


## zerox

Έχει δίκιο ο currant. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τρελαθείς, ούτε να πάθεις κάτι άλλο π.χ. καρδιά. Τα συμπτώματα είναι πολύ άσχημα και είναι λογικό να σε μπερδεύουν. Το άγχος επηρεάζει τις αναπνοές και την οξυγόνωση του εγκεφάλου με αποτέλεσμα να νιώθεις όλη αυτή τη «ναυτία». Αν μπορείς να το θεωρήσεις στάνταρ ότι ούτε τρελαίνεσαι, ούτε πεθαίνεις από κρίση πανικού, είναι καλό γιατί θα έχεις 2 λιγότερους «τζάμπα φόβους» και θα δεις πιο καθαρά τι μπορείς να κάνεις.

----------


## anxious4ever

συμφωνω με τους προλαλησαντες! ολα καλα θα πανε.παθαινεις κρισαρες πανικου.
το χουμε περασει οοοοολοι εμεις εδω.δεν εισαι μονος σου κ ουτε κ ο μονος.
γρηγορα ομως να κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια.θα βελτιωθει παρα πολυ.
ξεκινα..θα πρεπε να ειχες ξεκινησει ΧΘΕΣ..
ολα αυτα τα περιεργα κ πρωτογνωρα συμπτωματα τα προκαλλει το υπερβολικο στρες.νιωθεις να φευγει το μυαλο σου απο το κεφαλι σου κ πως θα τρελλαθεις ή θα πεθανεις.
μην αργεις να βρεις εναν καλο ψυχοθεραπευτη.συνιστω συμπεριφοριστικη ψυχοθεραπεια.βαλε google κ δες.ειναι ιδανικη για ολα αυτα.
ξεπερνιεται παντως στανταρ! σου το υπογραφω!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Κοιτα και κανεναν θυρεοειδη,καμια β12 επισης...Ακου που σου λεω!

----------


## ioannis2

Αρκεί γενικα σαν χαρακτήρας να είσαι αγχώδης και επίσης να σαι κι ευαισθητος και να σε κυριεύει φόβος κάθε φορά που βρίσκεσαι μπρος σε κατι που συνιστά για σενα κίνδυνο ή αβεβαιότητα. Τότε, με το που να σου συμβεί κάτι που ενέχει κίνδυνο ταράζεσαι, σε πιανει αυτη η κριση πανικου για την οποία μιλάς. Επίκεντρο της σκέψης σου γίνεται πλέον εκεινο το συμβάν και οι καταστροφικες συνέπειες που θα μπορουσε αυτο να εχει για σενα (έστω κι αν αυτες στην πραγματικότητα ειναι πάρα πολύ απομακρυσμένες έως απίθανο να συμβουν). Ετσι πλέον, οι αλλες σου προτεραιοτητες και ασχολίες μπαινουν στο περιθώριο. Ακόμα κι οταν ασχοιλείσαι με αυτες (πχ δουλεια, παρεες) συνέχεια αφαιρείσαι, οι καταστροφικές συνεπειες δεν σε αφηνουν να ηρεμήσεις. Επειδη δεν μπορεις να ηρεμήσεις σε πιανει μια εντονη κινητικοτητα σαν εχεις τρελλαθεί, δεν μπορεις να ησυχάσεις στο σπίτι, βγαινεις έξω κι σκεψη σου λειτουργει ως εαν να τα χεις χαμένα. Κάνεις τα πάντα για να αποτρεψεις αυτα που θεωρεις καταστροφικά αποτελέσματα ή επιζητας με κάθε δυνατό μέσο αποδείξεις ότι δεν τρεχει κατι (οι εξετάσεις που εκανες ας πουμε).

Μόνο που αυτα ειναι υπερβολή. Ο φόβος ανήγαγε το σχεδόν απίθανο, στην πραγματικότητα με πιθανοτητες να συμβει 1 στις δεκα χιλιάδες, ως βέβαιο να συμβει. Ο πανικός σε στέρησε την ικανοτητα να κρινεις αντικειμενικά την πιθανότητα επέλευσης του κακού που φαντάζεσαι. Εκανες αυτην ελάχιστη πιθανότητα επίκεντρο της σκέψης σου και του ειναι σου. Προσπάθησε να εκλογικεύσεις αυτα που σκέφτεσαι. Βάλε κάτω τα δεδομένα αντικειμενικα. Επέβαλε στη σκέψη σου αυτη την αντικειμενική θεώρηση. Στην προσπάθεια αυτη ξεκίνα απο τα δεδομένα ότι πέρασαν ήδη 8 μήνες και οι ιατρικές εξετάσεις επιπέδου που στο μεταξύ έκανες δεν έδειξαν το παραμικρό. Οι διαβεβαιώσεις τον γιατρό, οι οποιο με την παραμικρή πιθανότητα ή υποψία θα σε έβαζαν σε περαιτερω εξετασεις ή θεραπευτική αγωγή. Αν ηταν να σου συμβει 8 μηνες κατι μέχρι τωρα θα ειχε δειξει σημάδια. Όπως και ο BOOM σου συνιστώ συμπεριφοριστική ψυχοθεραπεια σε ενα καλό ψυχολόγο. Ολα αυτα που σου εισηγούμαστε αυτός ο ειδικος θα στα μάθει καλύτερα, θα σε βοηθήσει. Κι οπως επισης λες η συναναστροφη σε βοηθαει, αρα μην ξεκοψεις απο παρεες, έξω κλπ επειδη τότε ειναι που θα σου προκύψει αγοραφοβια δλδ μην επιτρεψεις στο ενα να προκαλεί άλλα.

----------


## Trelamenos

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας..Νιώθω μια μικρή παρηγοριά. Πιστεύω ότι έχω εμπεδώσει το γεγονός ότι παθολογικά είμαι υγιής και ότι δε πρόκειται να μου συμβεί τίποτα.Θα κοιτάξω πάντως και αυτό που είπε ο φίλος για το θυρεοειδή. Θα πρέπει να μάθω να διαχειρίζομαι το άγχος που με πιάνει. Δεν αντέχεται αυτή η δύσπνοια και αυτός ο πόνος στο στομάχι.Δεν μπορώ να είμαι συνέχεια τσιτωμένος.Ακόμα και σήμερα που επέστρεφα απο τη δουλειά την ώρα που οδηγούσα ένιωθα οτι με έχει πιάσει μια μικρή κρίση.Κάθε μέρα τα ίδια..Βαρέθηκα!!!!

----------

